
I Built Another Writing Application - minhthanh3145
https://dafuqisthatblog.wordpress.com/2020/05/27/why-i-built-another-writing-application/
======
vladsanchez
Your post recalled me about Mellel[1] and DevonThink[2], unfortunately MacOS
only. Check them out!

[1] [https://www.mellel.com](https://www.mellel.com) [2]
[https://www.devontechnologies.com](https://www.devontechnologies.com)

